# Missing DLL files in windows 98



## sfriedman (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Everyone:

I would like to know how to extract ddl files from the windows 98 disk or where I can get replacement files?

Steven


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Here are a couple of places to look. http://www.5starsupport.com/ about halfway down pg on left side you will see technical info, click on it, scroll down, you will see dll file downloads, also in that area is other info concerning dll files, or you can try http://www.dll-files.com on the left side of pg you will see dll files download.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try DLLWorld:

http://dll.yaroslavl.ru/index.php3?lng=&in_char=A


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just a statement before this thing goes into archives, NRNMHFM.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This thread looks like it is going to die but I thought I would try and answer the first question.

This acutually explains how to extract a .dll from your cab files or cd.

When I need something from a .cab 
I go to Start/Find/Files and Folders/ in the "Name box" type *.cab--in the Containing 
text type notepad.exe--Look in [C:]. Just substitute what ever your are looking for 
in the the "Containing text box".

You really don't need to know the cab number to extract a file but it lets me know if what I want is there.

If you are on Windows 98...simply goto Start/Run/type in "sfc" minus the " " and click OK, that'll take you to the System File Checker. Put the dot in Extract one file from installation disk, then put the name of the file you want to extract in the long white box and click the START button right below it. That will take you to a page that wants to know where the cab files are.
If the cabs are on the computer, they are likely in C:\windows\options\cabs
and if you only have the CD, then it's in D:\Win98 or whatever your CD rom drive letter is.
the next box wants to know where you want to extract the file to, like C:\windows\system

You can also use the Cabview from the Windows Power Toys if you have it installed are download it from http://members.lycos.co.uk/Gording/cabview.html and then just store it to where you want it on your hard drive.

Also one more good site for dll downloads to add.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Deke,

Thanks for the **.cab* search tip, simple & perfect :up:

Here's a little batch file to locate & extract any cab file you need.

Open up a new Notepad document and copy and paste these commands into it, just RIGHT click anywhere on the desktop and select NEW, then TEXT ...paste the following into it, , it assumes your CAB folders path is 'C:\windows\options\cabs' ..... change that pathe as needed on line 7, depending on your windows version,

@echo off
md c:\windows\desktop\CabXtrac
if "%1"=="" goto error
CLS
c:
cd c:\windows\desktop\CabXtrac
for %%i in (C:\windows\options\cabs\*.CAB) do extract %%i %1
ECHO.
IF EXIST %1 ECHO %1 successfully extracted.
IF NOT EXIST %1 ECHO %1 not found
goto end
:error
echo.
echo Syntax: CabX file-to-extract
echo Example: CabX Control.exe
echo.
:end

Now --- Save the file as Cab77.bat in your C:\Windows directory. Make sure you type in the .bat extension, (you can name it anything it doesn't have to be cab77)

Now click on Start / Run / C:\windows

Create a shortcut to cab77.bat by right clicking it in the Windows folder and dragging it to your Desktop and choose "New Shortcut Here",

Right click the new desktop shortcut and select Properties, Click the Program tab.

On the line Cmd. line: you will see C:\Windows\cab77.bat

Go to the end of that command, skip a space using your space bar and type in a ? mark so it looks like this:

C:\Windows\cab77.bat ?
Click Apply, then Ok,

Your desktop shortcut batch file will search, find & instantly extract any file you type in it from your CAB folders, you'll never have to use System File Checker, if it cannot find it, it's not there,

You can rename your shortcut to whatever you like just don't change the .bat extension,

Any files you extract using this will go to the desktop folder called CabXtrac on your desktop. (CabXtrac can be named anything you like)

Once your in that folder you can copy those extracted files to where ever they are needed,

The pathe in this batch file is C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS,

*NOTE:*
FOR OTHER COMPUTERS:
Substitute the path to your CAB files in this line for *%%i in (C:\windows\options\cabs\*.CAB) do extract %%i %1*

your path may be C:\windows\install\cabs, or it may be C:\win98\cabs, search for your cab folder and check it's path to determine that,

If you want to know the exact CAB file that the extraction occurred in, extract the file a 'second' time that will force the search to stop at the cab's location and ask if you want to 'overwrite' ... that's the cab,

So you spend a little time setting it up but after that it's a laser light show ....


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

SW-Thanks for the cab extractor tip. I was expecting to have to type in the item I was hunting in the bat file itself or something when the little popup window came up and I typed in notepad.exe and it went and got it.

Great tip.

I am going to post it in Tips & Trick with you name attached.

Did you check out the Cabviewer I mentioned, it works great with a double click you can instantly see what is in the cab file.


----------

